# ILC 150 ETH > RTC Battery low



## HansJürgen (22 Juli 2018)

Hallo, 
ich bekomme in der HMI immer mal wieder die Meldung RTC Battery low angezeigt. Diese Meldung kommt immer wieder einmal. Manschmal 2 mal am Tag , manchmal ist eine Woche Ruhe. Die ETH ist immer unter Spannung. Ich habe auch schon die Installations/Betriebsanleitung von der ETH durchgelesen. Aber viel schlauer bin ich nun auch nicht geworden, was den Battriewechsel angeht.
Die Uhr wird auch nicht unbedingt benötigt. Alle relevanten Zeiten kommen aus der HMI. Da die Anlage immer unter Spannung ist, stimmen Datum und Uhrzeit.
HMI ist WinCC Flexible. Anbindung über OPC

Nun meine Frage:              Wie kann ich die Batterie wechesel?     Wo finde ich diese?   Und was ist es für eine?

Oder bin ich so blind?

Gruß HJ


----------



## Phoenix Contact (25 Juli 2018)

Hallo HansJürgen,

leider ist die Batterie(Akku) i fest verbaut und kann somit nicht direkt gewechselt werden. Die Steuerung müsste zur Reparatur eingeschickt werden.


----------



## HansJürgen (28 Juli 2018)

Hallo,

das habe ich mir schon gedacht.
 Wo bei man sich schon die Frage gefallen lassen muss, welcher Ingenieur oder Entwickler plant so ein System? Es kann ja nicht sein, das man sich eine neue CPU kaufen muss, wenn das Akku oder die Batterie defekt ist. Es bringt ja auch nichts, wenn ich die CPU zur Reparatur einschicke. In dieser Zeit hat man ja einen Anlagenstillstand. Und wenn man sich eine zweite als Reserve hinlegt, wer sagt mir denn, das das Akku oder die Batterie im Notfall dann nach langer Lagerzeit noch in Ordnung ist.

Akkus oder Batterien sollte man doch Grundsätzlich ohne viel Aufwand tauschen können.


----------



## Heinileini (29 Juli 2018)

HansJürgen schrieb:


> Akkus oder Batterien sollte man doch Grundsätzlich ohne viel Aufwand tauschen können.


SchmelzSicherungen gehören leider auch oft zu den gut getarnten, nur mit "Lizenz zum Löten" austauschbaren ExUndHoppMitDerGanzenBaugruppeBauelementen. 
:sw13:


----------



## PN/DP (29 Juli 2018)

Die "Großen" machen es doch vor, daß ein einfacher Batterie/Akkuwechsel am Lebensende auch bei schweineteuren Geräten nicht vorgesehen ist und der Anwender besser ein neues Gerät kaufen soll, z.B. bei Apple...

Harald


----------



## HansJürgen (29 Juli 2018)

Hallo Harald,


  da gebe ich dir Recht. Die Großen machen es vor. Ob wohl ich noch einen Unterschiede machen würde, ob es sich hierbei um eine  Maschine im produktiven Einsatz handelt, oder „nur um ein Smartphone“ Demnächst liest man dann in der Zeitung, das AKW musste Notabgeschaltet werden wegen einer leeren Batterie oder eines defekte Akkus.     Ja wie verrückt ist das denn?


  Da es mich persönlich ja nicht betrifft, sondern ich privat um familiäre Hilfe angefragt wurde, bin ich mal auf die Reaktion des meines Cousins gespannt, wenn ich ihm dieses am Montag mitteilen werde, er soll sich erstmal eine neue CPU kaufen um die alte dann zur Reparatur schicken zu können, damit er eine sehr kurze Ausfallzeit hat. Dieser so denke ich mir, wird nicht gerade begeistert sein. Da dieser 5 dieser Spritzgussmaschinen im Einsatz hat und so wie ich ihn verstanden habe alle mit dieser Steuerung im gleichen Alter ausgestattet sind.

  Ich hatte ihm schon öfter gesagt, er solle sich für den Fall der Fälle einiger Ersatzteile auf Lager legen.
  Ob aber die Batterie oder das Akku der CPU es bist heute geschafft hätten währe nun auch fraglich. Ich bin noch nicht mal im Bilde darüber, ob es sich um eine Batterie oder ein Akku handelt.
  Bei uns in der Firma werden die Pufferbatterien alle jährlich getauscht ob defekt oder nicht. Da trennt sich dann wohl die Spreu vom Weizen. Na ja da laufen auch alles  Siemens Anlagen, wo ein Tausch möglich ist.
  Ich werde ihm sagen, er solle sich eine neue CPU holen. Die Programmübertragung und den Umbau werde ich dann  im familiären Kreis zelebrieren, und anschließend die heilige Vernichtung der  CPU anordnen. 

  Bei manchen Sachen sollte man besser in der Anleitung vermerken, dass diese nicht für den produktiven Einsatz gedacht sind. Ich meine damit nicht, dass nicht mal ein Defekt auftreten dürfte. ( Wer dann kein Ersatz hat, ist selber Schuld ) Alle Bauteile unterliegen einem gewissen Verschleiß.  Aber so etwas Banales wie eine Batterie oder Akku sollte doch zu vermeiden sein. Denn ich denke nicht, das es einen wesentlichen Betrag ausmachen würde, die Batterie auswechselbar zu machen. 
Aber eigendlich eine ineressante Sache. Ich muss mich mal interessehalber informieren, ob das bei allen Steuerungen bei Phoenix so ist. Die150ETH ist ja nur eine kleine.



  Frei nach dem Motto von Heinileini  >> ExUndHoppMitDerGanzenBaugruppeBauelementen <<


----------



## thomass5 (29 Juli 2018)

Hol dir in der Bucht eine gebr. Steuerung für kleines Geld. Wenn du mit dem Lötkolben umgehen kannst, übst du dann daran den Batteriewechsel. 
Ist sicherlich nicht viel dazu.


----------



## Heinileini (30 Juli 2018)

HansJürgen schrieb:


> ... und anschließend die heilige Vernichtung der  CPU anordnen.


NICHT DOCH!!! Das ist doch das Ersatzteil, das Du benötigst - einen erfolgreichen Austausch des Akkus resp. der Batterie vorausgesetzt - um die nächste der 5 Maschinen in Angriff zu nehmen!
U.s.w.

```
Purchase CPU(0)
Purchase 4 Batteries 
For x := 1 To 5 
    Extract CPU(x)
    Insert CPU(x-1)
    Unsolder Battery CPU(x)
    If x<5 then Solder new battery to CPU(x)    
    Next x
Save CPU(5)
Dispose 5 batteries
```


----------



## HansJürgen (30 Juli 2018)

Ja der Code ist gut

Habe eben dann wie gesagt telefoniert und er war nun wirklich nicht begeistert. Er fragte sich auch warum man den so etwas schwachsinniges herstellen kann, da eine Akku oder Batterie ja auf jeden Fall ein sicheres Verschleißteil ist. Eine vernünftige Antwort konnte ich ihm darauf natürlich auch nicht geben. Er meinte dann noch, ob man nicht den ganzen grünen sch.... rausschmeissen kann, um dann etwas fernünfiges einzubauen. Darüber will er sich nun gedanken machen. Bin nur froh, so etwas niemals einem " fremden Kunden " sagen zu müssen. ( Batterie leer, schmeiss weg kauf neu ) 
Werde nun mir in der Bucht eine besorgen , umbauen und die alte dann reparieren. Kann nur hoffen, das, wenn ich diese zerlegt habe auch etwas auf dem Akku oder der Battreie draufsteht oder es sich nicht um irgend einen Exoten handelt.
Das Umlöten stellt kein Problem dar. Aber schauen wir mal, wie es im inneren aussieht.

( Ich dachte wenigstens, das sich einer von Phoenix mal dazu äussert. Batterie oder Akku ? Aber ist wohl nicht deren Ding ( Kundenzufriedenheit) ) 
Hauptsache Kohle verdienen.  na egal

Was für ein Aufwand für eine dämliche Batterie. :sb7:


----------



## hucki (30 Juli 2018)

HansJürgen schrieb:


> Ich dachte wenigstens, das sich einer von Phoenix mal dazu äussert. Batterie oder Akku ? Aber ist wohl nicht deren Ding ( Kundenzufriedenheit)



Haben sie doch direkt auf Deine Threaderöffnung:


Phoenix Contact schrieb:


> leider ist die Batterie(Akku) i fest verbaut und kann somit nicht direkt gewechselt werden. Die Steuerung müsste zur Reparatur eingeschickt werden.








HansJürgen schrieb:


> Was für ein Aufwand für eine dämliche Batterie. :sb7:


In der Regel sind Vorteile immer mit Nachteilen und umgekehrt verbunden, die es abzuwägen gilt.
Hab' noch nichts erlebt, wo's nur eines von beiden gibt.

Vlt. hättest Du andererseits schon 5x Daten aufgrund von dämlichen Kontaktproblemen verloren?
Wer weiß?!


----------



## HansJürgen (30 Juli 2018)

Hallo hucki

Ja sie haben es erwähnt. bzw darauf geantwortet.  Aber was ist das denn bitte für eine Aussage???  
Dann kann ich nur sagen, das sie es selbst wohl nicht wissen. Denn sie schreiben ja Batterie(Akku)  Für mich ist das denn noch ein Unterschied.
Hätten ja ein bischen mehr schreiben können. Z.B. es handelt sich um ein Akku Typ xyz mit den Werten xyz und nicht nur das ich die CPU zur Reparatur einschicken soll.
Ich dachte schon immer Siemens ist sehr Wortkarg. Nun habe ich gelernt, daß man das noch steigern kann.:twisted:

Im übrigen gebe ich dir natürlich Recht


----------



## hucki (30 Juli 2018)

HansJürgen schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon immer Siemens ist sehr Wortkarg.


In Anbetracht der offiziellen Äußerungen seitens Siemens hier im Forum ist das doch geradezu eine Redeschwall.


----------



## HansJürgen (30 Juli 2018)

Das mag auf das Forum zutreffen. Aber telefonisch hab ich bis her, kann ich jetzt nicht anders sagen, nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Gut die Beantworten halt auch immer nur gezielt die Frage die man gestellt hat. Mehr dann aber auch nicht. Muss man dann auch halt weiterbeohren. 
Eventuell ein Einzelfall bei mir Mag natürlich auch daran liegen, das wir im Betrieb so um die 150 Siemens-Anlagen haben und daher fast immer, wenn es Probleme gibt, mit den selben Ansprechpartnern sprechen können. Wer Weiss das schon.
Allerdings würden die mich wohl auch auslachen,wenn ich die Frage bei ner 400CPU nach dem Batteriewechsel stellen würde.

Nur so eine knappe Antwort von Phoenix habe ich von Siemens noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## Fakrae (31 Juli 2018)

Das erklärt dann zumindest, warum in der ILC151 bspw. gar keine Batterie verbaut ist  Phönix hat gemerkt: Das mit dem Tauschen ist kacke... Lass die besser mal direkt weg lassen. Die Uhrzeit/RTC kann man ja auch irgendwie manuell einstellen, nachdem mal der Strom weg war *hust*


----------



## Djpredator69 (1 August 2018)

in manchen ländern gibt es gesetz gegen so was, leider auch wenn es ein solches gesetz gibt wird es von den herstellern nicht beachtet.

bz: zahnbürsten mit integrierten batterien 
      handys 

batterien oder auch akkus haben eine eingeschränkte lebensdauer sollten deswegen immer austauschbar sein.


ich habe aber auch noch eine gute frage 

wieso haben die kleinen steuerungen alle eine RTC und RFC430 (es war mal die dickste steuerung im Phoenix programm) nicht


----------



## Heinileini (1 August 2018)

Oh ja, die Zahnbürste!
Ich hatte mal eine, da war ein Werkzeug zum Öffnen (= Zerstören!) des Gehäuses dabei, um den Akku getrennt vom Rest entsorgen zu können!
Verstehe gar nicht, dass dies bei den CPUs nicht auch so sein muss


----------



## thomass5 (4 August 2018)

Ich würde mal auf diese tippen: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Panasonic-V...154396&hash=item35feb7f340:g:Bl0AAOSwiylXB39g

Thomas


----------



## HansJürgen (5 August 2018)

Hallo Thomas

Ja super... vielen Dank

Ich habe eine ILC150ETH in der Kleinanzeigenbucht für 60€ erstanden. Angeblich unbenutzt. Nur zum Alter konnte der Verkäufer mir keine Angaben machen. Hoffentlich geht das gut. Nicht das das Akku dor auch schon defekt ist. Wir werden sehen.
Werde dann über den Erfolg ( oder auch nicht ) berichten.

Gruß HansJürgen


----------



## SLe (15 August 2018)

Hallo,
hast du überhaupt einmal nachgedacht, ob die Meldung von der ILC kommt? Evtl ist es ein Softwarefehler oder das HMI meldet es intern? Wenn die ILC ständig unter Spannung ist, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren. Ein Test wäre die Anlage mal abzuschalten und dann zu sehen, ob die Uhrzeit oder gepufferte Werte weg sind.

SLe


----------



## thomass5 (15 August 2018)

Vorsicht bei diesem Test. Vorher bitte sicherstellen dass die Aktualwerte und das Programm als Sicherung vorhanden sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 August 2018)

> Test wäre die Anlage mal abzuschalten und dann zu sehen, ob die Uhrzeit oder gepufferte Werte weg sind.



Ob dass so eine gute Idee ist, wenn die Steuerung "Battery low" meldet.


----------



## HansJürgen (18 August 2018)

Hallo, ein Update
Ich habe den Akku so wie Thomas beschrieb bestellt und gewechselt. Anlage läuft wieder.
Vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Antworten.
Besten Dank nochmals und schönes Wochenende

Gruß HJ


----------



## dfIas (14 November 2018)

Ich habe schon einige der 150er Miniakkus ausgetauscht. Wenn man erstmal weiß, wo die Snap-in-Nasen am Gehäuse alle sitzen, geht's recht einfach. Beim Auslöten des GND-Pins vom Akku genügend Wärme zuführen, das Board zieht hier gut weg. Entlötstation ist empfehlenswert.


----------



## HansJürgen (22 November 2018)

Hallo dfIas,

das Du dich gemeldet hast, war aber ein böses Omen.

Gerade den Anruf bekommen, das es nun wieder eine Maschine gibt, die den Fehler RTC Battery low anzeigt.  :sb7::sb7::sb7:

Mann Mann Mann   Dieses mal werden wir das aber nicht machen.  Ich konnte Überzeugungskraft leisten, das wir nun nach und nach eine Maschine nach der anderen auf Siemens umrüsten.

Und anschließend werden wir die 
Phoenix ILC150 :sw10:


----------



## dfIas (22 November 2018)

Ich denke, Tiefentladung ist hier das Problem. Es sind ja keine Gold-Caps, sondern Mini-Akkus. Ich habe einige meiner ILC deshalb jetzt an einer Zeituhr laufen, so bekommen die Akkus immer wieder Ladung zugeführt. Bei alten Lagerrestposten wäre ich auch schon mal skeptisch und würde gleich den Akku erneuern. Das Zeitstellen ist immer umständlich, wenn man das vom Betriebsmenü aus nicht vorgesehen hat oder der Anwender das nicht selbst darf.


----------



## HansJürgen (22 November 2018)

Na ja... Die Anlagen sind aber immer unter Spannung.  Daher denke ich, es hat nichts mit der Tiefentladung zu tun.  Die Akkus gehen anscheinend nur gerne kaputt.  Aber ich habe auch keine Lust, ständig dür die Verwandschaft die Akkus in deren Steuerung zu tauschen. Zu mindest nicht löten.  Daher auch nun der Umbau auf Siemens.


----------



## dfIas (22 November 2018)

Immer voll geladen sollte eigentlich länger halten. Ich kenne einige Fälle, wo übers Wochenende alles heruntergefahren wird. Anfangs halten die Akkus noch die knapp drei Tage und über Weihnachten bis zum neuen Jahr ist die Ladung dann komplett weg. Im nächsten Jahr fangen dann die ersten ILC an, dass sie das Wochenende nicht mehr halten. Ladungsinkontinenz ... Das geht dann immer weiter, bis die nur noch 1h halten oder dann irgendwann gar nicht mehr. 
Vielleicht ist immer voll auch nicht das Beste für die Teile. Solange man keine Ströme hin- und herschiebt, soll ja, je nach Technologie, ein Ladungszustand bei etwa 70 % das Optimum darstellen. Das bekommt man hier natürlich nicht hin.
Nachtrag:
100 % Ladung geht hier vermutlich nicht. Betriebsspannung ist 3,3 V  und das müsste unter der Ladeschlussspannung liegen. Die  ILC-1x0-Reihe ist ja inzwischen älteren Datums. Kann das dann nicht doch eher eine Vorschädigung sein durch zu  lange Lagerung oder Betriebspausen?
Im Übrigen habe ich noch nie diese hier erwähnte Felermeldung bekommen. Ich bemerke den Ausfall immer nur daran, dass nach einem Power-Cycle die Zeit auf 1970 zurückfällt. Wahrscheinlich unterliegt das noch verschiedenen Ausfallkriterien.


----------



## HansJürgen (22 November 2018)

Ja das mit den 70% ist im Produktionsbetrieb nicht möglich. Eventuell sind die Dinger ja auch nur zum Betrieb einer Modelleisenbahn gedacht, die man auch nach Spielende abschaltet.

Alleine schon das Gefummel beim Akkutausch am Reset-Taster ( noch bescheidener hätte man den Akku nicht plazieren können ) und der Ausbau von den Inlineklemmen.:sb2:

Egal....  das hat ja dann nach der Umrüstung eine Ende.


----------

